# Milked a goat for the first time this morning !Pics added !!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

One of my neighbors pygmy does gave birth to a dead kid a couple of days ago  
And because she crushed her wrist she cant take care of her ( her hubby works a lot and don't really know much about goats. ) We helped them butcher two goat kids and was bringing them the meat, they asked us if we would milk her before she burst. so we decided to take her to our house and milk her for a while she only wants 2qt and we can have the rest!!!!!!!!!! So this morning DH taught me how milk !!! Had to share !! :leap:  :clap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Pretty cool! I love milking! its such a special time with my does. I'm drying them off now in prep for breeding and its making me sad  I have lots of milk in the freezer to hold me over until the Spring, though. Enjoy your milking experience. It get easier with practice and as you build the relationship/trust with the doe. :hi5:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

I think it was the first time for us both !!! :roll: :slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

That is great!! The first few days it is the colostrum so it may not taste good but would be great to freeze should you ever need it for kids.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Yes thats what we plan to do, DH made me taste a little and it tasted pretty sweet. I plan on making Chevre with it ! :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

:thumb: 
It sure is fun isn't it!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Yes, it was interesting ! :greengrin: Her teats are really little, but luckily my hand is small :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

:clap: Fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

congrats... :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Good for you!! I do love milking. I keep telling my kids how lucky they are that I am addicted to milking because I have way more than I will ever use so they get it.
My grandkids, all they way down to the 2yo have successfully milked a goat.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats! :leap: I love to milk my does!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Her udder isn't the greatest it hangs way too low and she is a little wild , but she was in so much pain that I couldn't live with myself .


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Way to go!!! Great Job... aren't you proud of yourself? you should be!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

:stars:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

 :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Good for you!! I milk my pygmy cross does too...all had decent udders with capacity except Angel...no udder just 2 teats on her belly but I still took that 2 cups from her! I love to milk...I enjoy it very much and besides the milk itself, my girls are very rewarding to me.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Still figuring it out :laugh: :wink: but she's got great tasting milk ! :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

I remember my first time...it was this year. I was nervous and my doe had never been milked. I am lucky to have a neighbor who had a goat dairy and she came over every morning for a week to help me. At first both me and the doe were nervous and I got a bit fustrated. But once she learned that she got grain while I milked, she calmed down! Now I love it as it is "my" time! Oh, and I was super exicted when I was able to milk with both hands at the same time!

Beware...once you start milking it become addictive!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

This morning was a rodeo !! But we got a qt of milk !!!! :greengrin: 
This evening was totally different , she was tied to the fence but I didn't have to hang on to her !! :leap:  She just stood there, once in a while she'd lick me. I enjoyed this evening !!!! :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Now you need a milk stand! When I first started to milk my original 2 does, I'd stand over them facing their butts and milk with one hand while holding the bowl with the other as they ate their feed.....before the next freshening I "guilted" hubby into making me a milkstand, such a God Send too...a back saver and it keeps the unruly ones a bit more manageable.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Yes I need to do some sweet talking !!! :slapfloor:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

really cool! congrats!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

:leap: awesome! Congrats and welcome to the goatie-milkin' club


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Her udder looks better it's not touching the ground now ! I'll get some pics soon


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Hurray for you! Keep working with her and I'm sure you'll both get better and better. My 10 year-old just started learning to milk our FF Nigerian doe. I think she only managed to extricate an ounce or so her first try. They very next day she got 4 times as much! Improvement will come quickly!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

I've improved way better than when I first began, I'm now getting it in the bowl, and not all over me !! :ROFL: But I haven't mastered doing it two handed like my dh does ( I like keeping my hand where I can grab the bowl if she kicks !) :greengrin:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Here's our first goat milk !!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

So rewarding isn't it? :hug: 
Good for you to keep going too....and it's really great too that your little doe is being a good girl....keep it up and you'll have a perfect little lady during milking that will always be willing to please. :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

I'm glad that you are enjoying the milking. I've just stopped this week to get the girls ready for breeding. Nashoba is wondering why I dont love her anymore.  but I'm trying to give her attention. Now I cant wait for next year to milk again. Enjoy. :hi5:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !!!!!!!!!!*

Isn't that beautiful??!!!?? I still sometimes just stare at a jar of milk; amazed at what my girls and I have accomplished.
Would you believe that I can milk straight into a mason jar now? I can.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning ! Pics add*

That's cool luvmyherd !! Here's a pic of 'Momma'
Sorry for the smear on the pic don't know what happened :shrug: 
She's was waiting to be milked :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Milked a goat for the first time this morning !Pics adde*

She's a cute girl


----------

